
Why This Hollywood Studio CTO Is Joining a Blockchain Startup - Crafty_Gurl
https://medium.com/live-planet-vr-blog/why-this-hollywood-studio-cto-is-joining-a-blockchain-startup-fa7734be82d5
======
mimixco
If he's buying into blockchain because it's decentralized, then it sounds like
he drank the Kool-Aid. There isn't any proven use case for the blockchain yet
except currency and that's already covered by Bitcoin. I can't think of
anything one would do with video or streaming media that would even remotely
require a blockchain. Those are some of the most centrally controlled assets
in the world. Having them "run" in a blockchain on a bunch of individual
computers is just crazy.

